

The Personal Computer Is Dead - inaworldofideas
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/39163/?p1=A1

======
turing
Another great article by Jonathan Zittrain. If anyone is interested in delving
deeper into the ideas expressed in the article, I higher recommend you check
out Zittrain's book, 'The Future of the Internet- and How to Stop It.'
Zittrain has put up an annotated html version here:

<http://yupnet.org/zittrain/>

He has also made a pdf of the book available here:

<http://futureoftheinternet.org/download>

